# Bad ratings day & night - just an observation



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Worked a few hours yesterday, the last couple of days my rating has been high - over 4.9. Yesterday, my rating as in the 4.6-4.7 region for the day. I had pleasant rides with everyone, but this happens from time to time.

Thinking about when this happens, I tend to get the biggest rating dip when I have multiple trips with 3 or 4 pax in the car and they have generally been drinking. I'm not talking drunk, because the time I work people have mainly just had a couple of drinks prior to going out for the night. With these groups I find it very hard to have a friendly conversation with, because they are all very chatty with each other already and I feel like I'm sticking my nose into their conversation. I can't easily prove it without looking at my dashboard for last 24 hours and refreshing all day to see who rated me badly, I'm guessing it was the groups that rated me low.

It would be good if Uber did a little more research into the rating system. Perhaps instead of just asking us to rate the pax, the same screen should let us choose 1-5*, 1-4 pax (for UberX) and 1-5* for riders intoxication level  I'm sure the larger the group and the more alcohol is involved, the lower the average rating is.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It's simple if a client or clients do not rate you at the end of ride, it equals a 0 (zero) rating. Thus if you, let's assume have 1 ride under your belt and have a 5 rating, now you give your second ride and this client does not rate you for a week, your overall total rating is still 5 but now diveded by the 2 rides it becomes a rating of 2.5.


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

Not true. Ratings are ... duh ... based on rated rides.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Yep ValleyKip is right.

Many times I've got home after a day at work - had say 15 rides and a rating of 4.95 for the last 24 hours - next morning, I've got 15 rides for the last 24 hours still and my rating has either gone up or down. AFAIK, if the rider doesn't rate you at the end of your trip they are not asked to rate you until they log back in again - this is not a good system - ratings not received within 5 minutes of the end of a fare should be ignored. It leads to someone rating you later after they may have been drinking at a bar, or a week later when they are in a hurry and just hit anything because they can't remember the trip clearly or mix it up with another experience.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Here is a 2nd observation:

The richer (i.e. picked up from the upper class area of town, dressed in a good suit etc.) pax are also lower raters. They get in like their shit don't stink, they are giving a ride to their wife/partner and trying to impress them with the personal service, free water and mints, and then get all pissed off when they don't get brand new Audi/BMW/Merc car even though they are cheap bastards most likely only getting UberX to save 20-30% on a taxi fare. LOL

Not that Uber drivers are expected to get tips, and here in Australia tipping is not something we do - but back in my days as a pizza driver with Pizza Hut, you could guarantee the richer the area, the nicer the house, the lower your chances were of getting a tip out of the miserable bastards.


----------

